

Khan Academy Statistics videos are not good - mck-
http://learnandteachstatistics.wordpress.com/2012/07/30/khan-not-good/

======
ChrisBaldwin
All I got out of this was "Don't watch Khan videos, watch mine instead." If
well-qualified people, like this blogger, really have issues with Khan's
videos, they should man-up and directly contact Khan Academy. Is it really
that far of a jump?

